# easy-English Reformed books



## nwink (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to be meeting with a Spanish-speaking guy as part of the Conversation Partners program to help him improve his English. He had a basic handle on English, and I think he could read some simple books. He is a professing Protestant Christian, and I'd like to read a little bit of a simple-English Reformed book together. Any recommendations?


----------



## nwink (Jun 7, 2011)

Any recommendations?


----------



## py3ak (Jun 7, 2011)

How about something like this?


----------

